# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  kritike na predavanje A.Robertson !

## Švedica

Drage moje, za velikom žalošću javljam da sam dobila mnogo neugodnih komentara i kritika na račun predavanja A.Robertson i udruge Roda općenito i ta najčešće od žena koje i nisu u cijelosti najbolje upućene u cjelokupnu situaciju.
Više me strah upće pisati o tome, ko da sam otvorila Pandorinu kutiju.

Samo bih htjela pitati na ovom forumu da li ste i vi ženice bile iskritizirane od okoline jer podržavate stavove i djelovanje udruge Roda i pokušavate se izboriti za bolje uvjete majki i djece???
Ili sam ja Pale sam na svijetu?

----------


## Tea

ja moram priznati da jako malo znam o tom predavanju, ali što se tiće stavova udruge, prvenstveno govorim o dojenju jer to mi je na prvom mjestu, nosim svugdje (pa čak sam jedanput bila u njoj u crkvi  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  ) onu majicu sa cicama! 

svi mi zagledaju u majicu, pokušavaju pročitati i kad se skuži da su cice i da se radi o dojenju, još nisam čula negativnih komentara. 

vjerojatno neupućeni misle da su Rode dosadne jer stalno nešto "kvocaju" i zagovaraju, ali kad im djeca, bližnji ili sami postanu roditelji i vide koliko u našem zakonu ima rupa i propusta, biti će i oni sami prvi zagovornici ponajprije Rodinih 5 rođ. želja, pa na dalje! 

mogu li znati samo kakvi su to negativni komentari bili na samo predavanje?  :?

----------


## Andora

ja sam prošli tjedan bila u ZG i rodica mi kaže da Rode po Zagrebu smatraju muslimankama zbog nošenja marama!

(ako je tko čuo histerično smijanje po Trgu - to sam bila ja   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Poslid

Nažalost, puno ljudi misli da se zagovaranjem prirodnog, nemedikaliziranog poroda vraćamo u prošlost, ali nije tako.

I u puno drugih stvari industrijalizacija i razvoj su otišli predaleko pa smo se opet vratili prirodi jer nam je znanost dokazala da smo u krivu.

Ovaj će put koji želimo utabati biti vrlo vrlo dug i trnovit, ali cilj je toga vrijedan.

----------


## Švedica

Ne znam od kud bi počela, koliko ih je bilo...  :Sad:  

Od toga da ja kao još neiskusna majka koja nisam rodila, nemam pojma što to znači i da idealiziram prirodni porod, i da ću biti zahvalna do nebesa kad će mi dijete biti spašeno isključivo brzom intervencijom lječnika i da ću pristati na sve što će mi doktori napraviti kad mi dijete bude ugroženo samo da ga spase....

Do toga da su rode ektremne i radikalne, i da se nigdje nisu naslušali toliko gluposti kao kod roda, od neklistiranja i nebrijanja, do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje....  :?

----------


## Tea

> Ne znam od kud bi počela, koliko ih je bilo...  
> 
> Od toga da ja kao još neiskusna majka koja nisam rodila, nemam pojma što to znači i da idealiziram prirodni porod, i da ću biti zahvalna do nebesa kad će mi dijete biti spašeno isključivo brzom intervencijom lječnika i da ću pristati na sve što će mi doktori napraviti kad mi dijete bude ugroženo samo da ga spase....
> 
> Do toga da su rode ektremne i radikalne, i da se nigdje nisu naslušali toliko gluposti kao kod roda, od neklistiranja i nebrijanja, do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje....  :?


samo ću popljuvati komentare, i da Bog da bile još extremnije i radikalnije- radi još boljeg učinka!   :Grin:

----------


## mendula

> ... do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje....  :?


Ooo, pa dobro onda!
Ja sam mislila da su to neki koji imaju ozbiljnih argumenata... Ako im je isljučivo dojenje do 6 mjeseci ekstremno i nenormalno, automatski kompromitiraju svoju ozbiljnost u mojim očima. Baš me briga za njih i njihovo mišljenje.

----------


## MGrubi

> Više me strah upće pisati o tome, ko da sam otvorila Pandorinu kutiju.


samo ti piši
neka razmišljaju i preispituju stavove   :Wink:  
tako se mijenja svijest društva
informacije treba širiti
uvik ima onih "zadrtih" koje ne možeš razuvjeriti da nije dobro bebi od 3mj davati gris i slično, bez obzira koliko jake argumente imala   :Mad:

----------

> Švedica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje....  :?
> 
> 
> Ooo, pa dobro onda!
> Ja sam mislila da su to neki koji imaju ozbiljnih argumenata... Ako im je isljučivo dojenje do 6 mjeseci ekstremno i nenormalno, automatski kompromitiraju svoju ozbiljnost u mojim očima. Baš me briga za njih i njihovo mišljenje.



potpis od sudionice seminara AR

----------


## pinocchio

> Samo bih htjela pitati na ovom forumu da li ste i vi ženice bile iskritizirane od okoline jer podržavate stavove i djelovanje udruge Roda i pokušavate se izboriti za bolje uvjete majki i djece???


nitko od meni oznatih i nepoznatih me nije osobno kritizirao iako neskriveno podržavam nastojanja udruge na svim područjima. neke od mojih najdražih prijateljica ne podržavaju stavove udruge, ali to nas ne spriječava da se družimo i pri tom otvoreno pokazujemo svoje stavove.

a što misli ostatak svijeta meni je osobno potpuno irelevantno.

švedica, ono što osobno smatram važnim je mogućnost izbora, a to je kod nas nepoznanica. udruga se zalaže da i one žene koje to žele mogu: prirodno rađati, dojiti do kada god žele, ne pridonositi zagađenju okoliša plastičnim pelenama, graditi sa svojom djecom otvoren i pošten odnos brinući o njihovoj sigurnosti, ne učiti djecu disciplini pokazujući tko je jači i da ne nabrajam dalje...

ja, ti, a i svi ostali na sreću možemo birati između dvoje: biti aktivni i činiti da se nešto mijenja ili biti pasivni i dopuštati drugima da manipuliraju našim životima.   [/quote]

----------


## Mamita

dok nisam bila Roda osjećala sam da svijet i ljudi u njemu idu mimo mene. jako malo razumjevanja sam nailazila za svoje potrebe kao trudnica i kasnije majka.

a onda sam skužila da sam u krivom brodu, na tankeru koji ide u propast, pa sam brzo spustila čamac za spašavanje, utrpala u njega svoje najdraže, upregnula vesla i otišla prema skupini drugih malih čamaca. koji su isto vesalali i bilo im je teže (jer veslaju   :Grin:  ).
ali su bili sretniji...i pametniji.

----------


## ms. ivy

ajme, mamita   :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Meni su bitni komentari nekih ljudi, za koje smatram da su dovoljno upućeni u problematiku da komentiraju (ovo vrijedi apsolutno za sve, nevezano za Rode). Komentar ima težinu i vrijednost jedino ako iza njega stoji kompetencija. 

Npr. ako je negativno iskomentiram neki novi informatički uređaj - mogu ja popljuvati bez pardona, ali šta to znači kad ja zapravo nemam pojma o čemu se radi?

A onaj tko zna o čemu se radi, sigurno neće imati negativnih komentara - pa nitko ne traži da se zabrane klistir, brijanje, nepotrebna indukcija... nego da postoji mogućnost izbora. Na kraju krajeva, i ja sam (iako potrpuno podržavam Rodina nastojanja) išla na dogovorenu indukciju, ali mi je nije nitko nametnuo, sama sam odvagala za i protiv i odlučila.

----------


## Švedica

Ovaj će put koji želimo utabati biti vrlo vrlo dug i trnovit, ali cilj je toga vrijedan.

U potpunosti mi je to jasno i slažem se s tom izjavom. Žalosti me što nam još uvijek veliki broj žena zbog vlastite neinformiranosti i nepostojanjem želje da se to promjeni, otežava cijelokupnu situaciju. Jer dok šutke sjedimo prekriženih ruku i samo promatramo a ne poduzimamo ništa, nikad nam i neće biti drukčije nego što nam je sad, a kamo li bolje.. Ispada kao i da dobivamo što zaslužujemo.

Mene ne smeta toliko to što mi žene svašta govore, nego što ih ima toliko mnogo i tolko se žestoko usprotivljuju onome za što se rode zalažu i vjeruju.

Smatram da svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i vjerovanja bez obzira kose li se sa stavovoma rode, ali se zalažem za podizanjem svijesti i kulture,  za edukaciju i informiranost kako bi nam se pružile mogućnosti za boljim izborom za nas i naše bebe.
A za sad su rode jedine koje to rade, i to treba podržavati a ne kritizirati i omalovažavati.

----------


## aries24

ne brini švedice, nisi pale sam na svijetu
moja okolina razmišlja kao i tvoja, ali valjda se mene moji boje   :Laughing:  
ja kad krenem mljeti ja navodim sve argumente koje znam i valjda odajem dojam da stvarno znam o čemu pričam
na svaku njihovu ja imam kontru
i još se nisam umorila
teško je veslati kad znaš da postoji motor, al isplati se

mamita, baš si to lijepo rekla   :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Nadam se da nakon ovoga neće slijediti paljba   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali moram i to reći.

Što se tiče dojenja _(...do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje.... )_, mislim da tu dosta veliku ulogu imaju i osobne frustracije "kritičara" .

----------


## ninaXY

na osnovu čega su bile te kritike? Jesi ti njima pričala o predavanju, ili su kritičari bili osobno prisutni? Ja osobno ne pričam svima o tom predavanju, jer još uvijek ima žena kojima su draži drip i epiziotomija (jer, zamisli, jedna žena se toliko toliko raspukla da ju nisu mogli zašiti, i zbog toga ju je muž ostavio - citat iz usta jedne medicinske sestre), nego prirodni porod.

----------


## aries24

ljudi najčešće osuđuju ono što ne razumiju
napad je najbolja obrana
mene osobno jako pogađa i žalosti kritika udruge roda i stvari za koje se zalažu, iako znam da dolazi od plitkih ljudi i koji ustvari nemaju pojma što udruga zapravo radi i pogotovo što je napravila, čak i za njihovo dobro

*švedice*, ako baš ne možeš na kraj s njima i ako te to previše uzrujava jednostavno procijeni kome možeš što reći i tako se ponašaj
ne isplati se bacati bisere pred svinje, neki jednostavno ne žele shvatiti

a kad rodiš i proživiš svoj prirodni porod i kad im kažeš kako je to nešto najljepše što ti se dogodilo, a oni očekuju kuknjavu kako je bolilo i kako je bilo teško, i kako ti je to prvi i zadnji put, eeeee, isplati se vidjeti njihovu facu   :Kiss:

----------


## Tea

> Nadam se da nakon ovoga neće slijediti paljba   , ali moram i to reći.
> 
> Što se tiče dojenja _(...do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje.... )_, mislim da tu dosta veliku ulogu imaju i osobne frustracije "kritičara" .


zašto bi te netko opalio po tebi, 100% se slažem sa tobom u ovoj tezi   :Naklon:

----------


## Švedica

Nina i Aries, požalila sam onog istog trena kad sam zucnula jer očigledno ima ljudi kojima se to ne isplati govoriti. Od sad znam da o tom mogu razgovarati samo sa svojim najbliskijima, koji su me do sad jedini podržali u tome.

----------


## martinaP

> a kad rodiš i proživiš svoj prirodni porod i kad im kažeš kako je to nešto najljepše što ti se dogodilo, a oni očekuju kuknjavu kako je bolilo i kako je bilo teško, i kako ti je to prvi i zadnji put, eeeee, isplati se vidjeti njihovu facu


Moj porod nije bio prirodan, ali je bio predivan. I često vidim zblenute face kad kažem da je porod bio super, i da jedva čekam opet. Čak me je i sestra u rodilištu čudno gledala na odlasku, ja joj rekla "vidimo se opet", ona skoro opala u nesvijest, da to još nije čula, da sve žene govore "nikad više".

----------


## leonisa

Mamita   :Love:

----------


## roko006

mamita...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zoila

slazem se sa curama, i dodala bih: barem ti ljudi reagiraju i komentiraju, mozda potiho cak i razmisljaju o tome sto si rekla, i s vremenom shvate da ima nesto u tome sto si rekla. Meni su puno gore ove trudnice i mlade majke koje reagiraju tako da odbijaju ista cuti, i cim zucnem vec ispruze ruku kao da mi hoce zacepit usta, okrecu glavu kao da me ne zele  vidjeti, i kazu "nemoj mi NISTA reci o radjanju, NEMOGU o tome ni cuti ni razmisljati...fuj fuj fuj..." Na takve reakcije trudnica sam naisla ne jednom, nego jako cesto. Takve sam reakcije vidjela i za mame male djece kad bih krenula komentirati produljeno dojenje, ili platnene pelene. Do platnenih ulozaka nisam ni dosla, to bi im valjda izazvalo neku vrstu soka i napadaja od gadjenja. I sto je najgore, to su bile uglavnom fakultestko obrazovne zene, znaci zene koje bi trebale cijeniti znanje i koje bi se trebale htjeti informirati o vaznim stvarima u zivotu. Uopce ne kuzim takav pristup zivotu. Prije ce se opametiti netko tko te otvoreno zove militantno radikalna dojilja i zagovornica _bozesacuvaj_ prirodnog poroda nego netko to odbija se informirati na bilo koji nacin.

----------


## MGrubi

> "nemoj mi NISTA reci o radjanju, NEMOGU o tome ni cuti ni razmisljati...fuj fuj fuj..."  .


to ti je sindrom noja

----------


## mamuška

moram promijenit avatar!!!

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## aries24

> moram promijenit avatar!!!


ma daj, ovaj tvoj izgleda baš znatiželjno   :Razz:

----------


## Roza

Meni se čini da svi ovi komentari točno oslikavaju potrošačku filozofiju, koja se eto ogleda i u zdravstvu. Čemu nešto raditi na prirodan i normalan način, kad se može kupiti lijek, jednokratna pelena, platiti carski, adaptirano mlijeko itd koje će nas sasvim poštedjeti svih "muka"? Bez obzira kakve to popratne posljedice imalo...

Sve je to filozofija "čudotvornih tableta" (ovo mislim u širem značenju) koje rješavaju sve probleme. Sačuvaj Bože da se nešto može riješti na uobičajan način - pa nitko ne zarađuje na tome. 

Mene osobno smeta uski pogled: možda ja osobno nisam pristalica svega što Roda propagira, ali sam otvorena za nove informacije. Grozno mi je kad netko na prvu loptu odmah kaže da je nešto glupost - a nije čuo niti jedan argument.

Što se tiče kritiziranja okoline, baš i nisam tip koji si dopušta takve stvari. Imala sam svakakve komentare na produljeno dojenje i uporabu platnentih uložaka, ali nije ni moj jezik ostao nezaposlen  8)

----------


## zrinka

> Sve je to filozofija "čudotvornih tableta" (ovo mislim u širem značenju) koje rješavaju sve probleme. Sačuvaj Bože da se nešto može riješti na uobičajan način - pa nitko ne zarađuje na tome.


  :Klap:

----------


## Lutonjica

> moram promijenit avatar!!!


totalno OT, ali ja sam tek sad skužila da je to noj :shock:
meni je sve ono dlakavo-  kosa, oči su uši, a kljun mi je lice (one dvije točkice su oči...) i cijelo vrijeme mi je super to dlakavo čudovište iz avatara  i pitam se kako si to napravila  :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moram promijenit avatar!!!
> 
> 
> totalno OT, ali ja sam tek sad skužila da je to noj :shock:
> meni je sve ono dlakavo-  kosa, oči su uši, a kljun mi je lice (one dvije točkice su oči...) i cijelo vrijeme mi je super to dlakavo čudovište iz avatara  i pitam se kako si to napravila


  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

e, al dajte probajte vidjeti onako kako sam ja vidjela, fakat je genijalan avatar  :Grin:  
ja odbijam vidjeti noja

----------


## Ivanna

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moram promijenit avatar!!!
> 
> 
> totalno OT, ali ja sam tek sad skužila da je to noj :shock:
> meni je sve ono dlakavo-  kosa, oči su uši, a kljun mi je lice (one dvije točkice su oči...) i cijelo vrijeme mi je super to dlakavo čudovište iz avatara  i pitam se kako si to napravila


E isto tako i meni! I kad god bih vidjela taj avatar mislila sam iz kog filma ili čega već je to slatko čudovište!

Ne mogu vjerovat da nisam skužila da je to noj!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*mamita:*



> a onda sam skužila da sam u krivom brodu, na tankeru koji ide u propast, pa sam brzo spustila čamac za spašavanje, utrpala u njega svoje najdraže, upregnula vesla i otišla prema skupini drugih malih čamaca. koji su isto vesalali i bilo im je teže (jer veslaju  ). 
> ali su bili sretniji...i pametniji.


  :Naklon:  



> utrpala u njega svoje najdraže


  :Laughing:  "utrpala"! k'o kofere!

*švedica*,
_Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me._
isplati se boriti i govoriti, na koncu konca, riskiramo "samo" svoje živce. loši komentari - kroz jedno uho unutra, kroz drugo van.

*mamuška,* avatar ti je   g e n i j a l a n!

----------


## marta

_Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me._

 :Kiss:

----------


## Mamita

ne kužim. to nije nojeva glava?
guzica?  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*mamuška*, jesi li sigurna da je na tvojoj sličici noj? bila sam danas u zoo-u i čini mi se da je ipak emu! a ne znam da li  oni guraju glavu u pijesak!   :Bouncing:

----------


## Tea

ode tema A.R. u zološki vrt!   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

pa eto logičnog toka događaja-pustite nas da rađamo iskonski, ko životinje   :Grin:

----------


## Švedica

E cure moje, jeste vragolaste....  :Razz:

----------


## renata

menije cisto logicno da je vise negativnih komentara na a.robertson nego pozitivnih, jer je ooooogroman put od jednog prosjecnog uobicajenog hrvatskog nacina gledanja na porod do ovakvog kakvog imaju ljudi u rodi i na ovom forumu. ne moze se prijeci taj put u jedan dan, nakon jednog predavanja. kad prosjecni ljudi koji su u zivotu filani drugacijim informacijama nalete na tako neke skroz drugacije ideje, drugaciji sustav vrijednosti vezanih uz porod (snaga zene, stetnost intervencija..) - kuzim da su shokirani.
gledam po sebi, kad sam dosla u rodu i ja sam bila u shoku, kakav porod doma!?, kako se uopce moze bez epiziotomije!? kad si tako totalno uvjeren (nakon tri prolaska kroz hr rodilista) od svih kojima si ikad vjerovao, zdravstvenog osoblja, treba vremena i vremena da skupis dovoljno informacija, razmisljanja i da shvatis.
sada - kad bih se nasla u rodilistu, nema nikakve sanse da se popnem leci na krevet, al ono, nikakve. ako je meni trebalo vremena do toga, jasno mi je da treba i mnogim drugim ljudima. 
a ovo sam ponovila puno puta: uzasno mi je zao sto sam sva tri puta rodila prije nego se uopce osnovala roda, a prvi porod mi je iz doba prije interneta  :Grin:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Do toga da su rode ektremne i radikalne, i da se nigdje nisu naslušali toliko gluposti kao kod roda, od neklistiranja i nebrijanja, do dojenja majčinim mlijekom do 6. mj. bebe... da nastavim dalje....  :?


izgleda da se Rodin glas i u Austriji cuje cim nisam dobila niti klistiranje niti brijanje a uz to podrzavaju dojenje u bolnici   :Grin:  ili su ipak to samo i ovi ovdje "zaglupljeni"

----------


## Felix

sto su te rode utjecajne, cak i na medjunarodnom planu  :Laughing:

----------


## AnaDelVito

kod mene je ova situacija: družim se kao s obrazovanim curkama koje su na netu ko doma, a kad tamo ne znaju što su rode. onda se iznad moje glave pojavi :? 
žao mi je što još uvijek dosta mladih žena pušta da informacije i dobre ideje tako plove mimo njih, a one nesvjesne niti da ih primjete.

----------

